# What is something you want so much?



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

Describe it. _Where _are you? What are you _doing_?

What does it _feel _like?

Describe the subtleties...
Describe the sensations...

This is an exercise in imagination.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

The thing I want most in life is to recover, for my sake and for my family & friends sake.
It feels like atm - I'm in a maze and I'm trying my god dam hardest to find a way out of there, but I keep getting lost and following the same bad paths. But hoping one day I'll be able to get on the right track/route and get myself out of that maze!


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

To marry my boyfriend because he's so incredible amazing in every way. He's one of the only things that makes me truly happy.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

A gf... If I'm not working or volunteering all I ever think about are the girls I like lol


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

A girlfriend.. Someone who loves laying around at 9:00 at night in PJs watching tv on the couch. Just extremely relaxed... pillows, snacks/drinks, laughing, lounging. Just having fun being so relaxed with each other..That would be awesome!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My own apartment (no roommates) in a warm locale, preferably near a subway station. A well-paying job with lots of vacation time in the medical field. 2-3 pleasantly plump, lap cats. A few friends to go out with. A cute, devoted husband.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

To feel capable and comfortable with myself and my abilities.



Daveyboy said:


> A girlfriend.. Someone who loves laying around at 9:00 at night in PJs watching tv on the couch. Just extremely relaxed... pillows, snacks/drinks, laughing, lounging. Just having fun being so relaxed with each other..That would be awesome!


God, that sounds nice. That too.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Something I want so much....


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I want a new guitar.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Daveyboy said:


> A girlfriend.. Someone who loves laying around at 9:00 at night in PJs watching tv on the couch. Just extremely relaxed... pillows, snacks/drinks, laughing, lounging. Just having fun being so relaxed with each other..That would be awesome!





TryingMara said:


> God, that sounds nice. That too.


Thank You, I sometimes feel when i post something it comes off as kinda....
dorky..ha


----------



## stradd (Feb 17, 2012)

A person I love


----------



## wishformoretime (Jun 1, 2013)

A second chance ...


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

More prominent hip bones.


----------



## DaveCan (Apr 21, 2012)

A lover, best friend , and life partner.. Someone who has experienced, understands, or lives with the same challenges as many of us here.. A woman who like myself is functional and can work, but also shy's away from the same things in life.. Someone who wants to work at things and push our boundaries to get out and try some new things together at times, and just live a simple life.. Sounds impossible lol .. I'd be very happy just to have someone to do the basics, walks together, hikes, biking, go to to the movies, meals together, companionship, be there for each other etc. Someone to have a purpose with and come home too, take care and be there for one another etc..


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

DesertStar91 said:


> To marry my boyfriend because he's so incredible amazing in every way. He's one of the only things that makes me truly happy.


wow! cool!


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

To be complete at last.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

to work an awesome job,


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

To be confident, cool, laid back and a smooth talker. To have a group of friends that I really feel part of. To be educated and wise and have direction in life. To have all the issues of the past become meaningless because I've reached the pinnacle of my hard working journey.

And the sex, never forget the sex.


----------



## SuzyQ12 (May 4, 2013)

The thing I want most is to create sculptures and things with clay and then sell them to people who can appreciate them. That is my dream job.


----------



## Kimonosan (Jun 5, 2013)

*Dreams*

I want to be be able to live my life and to feel truly happy. And for me this means, having a house to call my own. I imagine it all the time and being an advide Sims 3 player, I have attempted to build it with its many gardens and bookshelves. 
Secondly, this would be marrying my boyfriend. He is the closest person in my life and sometimes the only one I feel that understands me for the way that I am, even if he doesn't all the time. He has helped me to grow more than I know and I can imagine nothing better than the two of us being together and both happy.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

i want my mind back..


----------



## Carcamo (May 4, 2013)

Have a great sense of humor, be funny, confident. I'm known for being socially awkward I would want to change my annoying acts and become more mature. I also would want that girl I think about everyday to be in a relationship just kick it in her house... watch movies, smoke some weed, etc, etc... That would be the solution to all my depression, loneliness, anxiety, etc.


----------



## Saully (May 5, 2013)

An amazing deep relationship with the almost perfect girl who understands me and we both get on 10/10. That's the main one but:

-No S.A
-Close friends
-My career to be a firefighter
-Friends
-Herb dealer (;(;(;(;(; (I lost mine. have no friends = no connections)

I have listed them in priority. I think that's all I want in life generally.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A chance. And for an undertaking to turn out better than I could have hoped. I want an attempt I make, after the stress, fear, anxiety, etc, to be wildly successful for once in my life.


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231 (Oct 10, 2012)

derpresion said:


> i want my mind back..


Yep same for me :|


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

To be worth something to someone


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Right now I'm currently in a state where I don't really give myself any breaks. I have a lot of school, work, volunteering, and I keep telling myself it'll all be worth it in the future. And to an extent, I really do believe that's true. I will always treasure my experience with education as I've always loved learning, but I'm really pushing myself with all the extra work and volunteering I do. I barely have time for myself, let alone my friends.

I feel like it's taking a toll on the relationships I have with other people because these things are changing my character. Yes, it makes me all the more motivated and driven to get what I want. At heart, I've always been a very driven person and will make sure the job gets done right. I've always set rather high standards for myself and try to raise the bar quite often but now I feel like it's coming at the expense of my friends.

I don't really feel like I'm myself anymore. I don't really feel like I'm in the present and living in the moment. I don't feel like I'm being the best friend I can be to others. When I do get a moment, I think back onto what it was like beforehand and I really miss being carefree and laughing with my friends. It was some of my happiest times but I don't feel like that's what it's like anymore. But now that I've sidetracked, I guess what I want is to just feel centred and collected again. I guess people change, things happen, and it can't remain constant but sometimes just for a second, I want things to go back to the way they were.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

An MBA degree now since I already got B.tech .


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

I want a girlfriend, I want to hug her and vice versa. I want to be able to be loved back by a girl, and love me for who I am.


----------



## saffant (May 26, 2010)

vanishingpt said:


> Right now I'm currently in a state where I don't really give myself any breaks. I have a lot of school, work, volunteering, and I keep telling myself it'll all be worth it in the future. And to an extent, I really do believe that's true. I will always treasure my experience with education as I've always loved learning, but I'm really pushing myself with all the extra work and volunteering I do. I barely have time for myself, let alone my friends.
> 
> I feel like it's taking a toll on the relationships I have with other people because these things are changing my character. Yes, it makes me all the more motivated and driven to get what I want. At heart, I've always been a very driven person and will make sure the job gets done right. I've always set rather high standards for myself and try to raise the bar quite often but now I feel like it's coming at the expense of my friends.
> 
> I don't really feel like I'm myself anymore. I don't really feel like I'm in the present and living in the moment. I don't feel like I'm being the best friend I can be to others. When I do get a moment, I think back onto what it was like beforehand and I really miss being carefree and laughing with my friends. It was some of my happiest times but I don't feel like that's what it's like anymore. But now that I've sidetracked, I guess what I want is to just feel centred and collected again. I guess people change, things happen, and it can't remain constant but sometimes just for a second, I want things to go back to the way they were.


I wish I cud think like that; to be able to DO stuff; to be proactive and be "free" so to speak.


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

The school year is over now, I want to go homeeee !!!!


----------



## staringatthesky (Sep 27, 2010)

Someone to connect with; to talk with; to hangout with......without me be too afraid to ask.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

A sense of direction in my education, an end to my needless worrying, motivation to get in shape (fit people: you have permission to slap me), to spend some bonding time with my adorable little cousins who live far away, and a bit more talent at singing and guitar 

- And no depression/other head-fuzzies


----------



## MusingForX (Apr 3, 2013)

John316C said:


> Describe it. _Where _are you? What are you _doing_?
> 
> What does it _feel _like?
> 
> ...


I'd be on a beach in California. Green in the back, blue sea in the front. Clear sky. The car parked on the road. Warm sunny day. Cool breeze from the ocean. Lying on a towel. Burning white sands. Steam from a previous swim rising from my skin. A surfboard by my side. My backpack close by. Inside it. A graphic novel, a novel from antiquity. My jiujitsu gi would be drying from a morning training on the surfboard. In my arms. A girl. Sandy haired. A smile. Eye contact. Love.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I just want to be 100% self reliant. That's it. Even if I had to go to war every day for the rest of my life, as long as I knew that I was in control of my life I could endure hell, loneliness, and everything life wanted to throw at me.

I guess a true friend as well, even though that seems even less practical.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I just want my life back, I want help, I want someone to help me get through this and to give help in return.
All I want anymore is someone I can spend my entire life with.


----------



## Parasitichipotlewrap (Nov 30, 2011)

Fly first class on Emirate Airlines on their Airbus A380 all the way from Houston(IAH) across the pond and touchdown in Dubai! That would be, ugh, so f!ckin' good, man. haha


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

a steady job so i can get out of this ****hole


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm not even sure anymore. I always seek out material things to mask or make up for sadness. The "happiness" i get from those things only lasts a short while, and then i am left the same as i was in the start.


----------



## Dragonsparks (Jun 12, 2013)

A talent. I'm useless can't do anything that makes myself or people happy. I wish I could draw, sing, dance, play instrument, but no, I can do nothing. All I do is disappoints people around me as I fail to be what they expect me to be.


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I just want to be happy and content. To stop comparing myself with everyone/have inferiority complex. To have confidence that will get me through this life.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

don't think i can type that lol


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

To be myself, to not being laughed at, to blend with others..


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Love. And to be completely rid of my poisonous thoughts.

Describe it? Um...I'd imagine both would feel like nirvana. A more lucid version of what it's like being pumped full of the stuff they give you in the hospital to calm you down. Complete liberation from all my worry and sadness. Like my muscles are unweaving. Like my thoughts are somehow collapsing and expanding at the same time. Like I could die and I would be okay with it, and not because I'm unhappy. Like I can feel my blood moving sluggishly and warmly through every vessel. Like I am well and truly fulfilled, and have the world to give to whomever I adore.

I don't know. I'm not too good with words tonight.


----------

